# Raccourcis pour notifications.



## Boboss29 (27 Mai 2020)

Bonjour. Je souhaiterai couper les notifications de mon appli outlook sur iPhone, en fin de journée ou le week-end, afin de ne plus être dérangé par les mails du boulot. J'ai pensé à un raccourci, mais je ne sais comment procédé. Une idée ? Merci.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (27 Mai 2020)

Il y a le mode "ne pas déranger" pour ne pas avoir de notification, mais cela prend toutes les applications en compte. Il ne me semble pas que Raccourci permet de modifier les notification d'une application (et il n'est pas top pour faire automatiquement des actions)


----------



## Boboss29 (28 Mai 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Il y a le mode "ne pas déranger" pour ne pas avoir de notification, mais cela prend toutes les applications en compte. Il ne me semble pas que Raccourci permet de modifier les notification d'une application (et il n'est pas top pour faire automatiquement des actions)


Merci pour ta réponse. En fait, je souhaite désactiver uniquement les notifications de Outlook à la demande (où je reçois mes mails pro), pour ne pas être "perturbé" le weekend, les soirées, ou pendant mes congés, sans pour autant rendre muet mon Iphone des autres notifications (avec ne pas déranger). L'idée était de faire un On/Off au moyen d'un raccourci.


----------



## barret (6 Février 2021)

Bonjour,

Avez vous trouvé une solution?
Car je suis exactement dans la même me situation  Je voudrais via un raccourci désactivé les notifications de mes appli Pro lorsque je ne suis pas de garde.

Bonne soirée


----------



## Moutaille (12 Février 2021)

Bonjour,
A l'heure actuelle il n'est pas possible de gérer les notifications dans Raccourci. Peut être dans des mises à jour ultérieures...


----------

